# New Home Construction - need advice



## lv2pitch

New to the forum, looking for some guidance so I don't get taken to the cleaners and also get what I am looking for.

We have set aside a dedicated interior basement room in our new home (17 x 18) for use as a home theater. In that room we will be putting a 3D 1080p projector and a 109 inch screen. Room will be used for movies, DirecTV, and gaming on our XBox 360 w/ Kinect.

We will also have a flat screen TV wall mounted in our living room and master bedroom.

Here is what I would like to have the system do.....

1) I would like to be able to stream content from my computer or networkable storage device to any of the three rooms with. The ability to play AVI, MKV, MP4 and all other major video formats and codecs with a decent interface. Preferrably able to control the system through smart phone on iPad.

2) would like to avoid having the DirecTV boxes and BluRay player iin each room, but have them in a rack in a storage room. But maintain individual access in each room, at least for the DirecTV boxes.

3) Like to have the ability to access my iTunes Library in the various rooms, as well as Pandora. Also have separate audio zones in the kitchen and back porch. Control via smart phone or iPad.

4) some basic lighting control and option, just in the basement home theater room.

So, any help with configuration ideas, equipment reccomendations, and any other advice would be greatly appreciated.

My main worries are finding a media server that plays all video formats and will be able to adapt and grow as formats change. And getting a quality home theater experience in the basement room. Eliminating visible wires throughout the home is also important, so networkable equipment is a plus.

We have had reccomendations for Control4 but I am not sure. Our budget is around 13-15k.

Hope I can get some help so I make the right decisions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TypeA

lv2pitch said:


> New to the forum, looking for some guidance so I don't get taken to the cleaners and also get what I am looking for.
> 
> We have set aside a dedicated interior basement room in our new home (17 x 18) for use as a home theater. In that room we will be putting a 3D 1080p projector and a 109 inch screen. Room will be used for movies, DirecTV, and gaming on our XBox 360 w/ Kinect.
> 
> We will also have a flat screen TV wall mounted in our living room and master bedroom.
> 
> Here is what I would like to have the system do.....
> 
> 1) I would like to be able to stream content from my computer or networkable storage device to any of the three rooms with. The ability to play AVI, MKV, MP4 and all other major video formats and codecs with a decent interface. Preferrably able to control the system through smart phone on iPad.
> 
> 2) would like to avoid having the DirecTV boxes and BluRay player iin each room, but have them in a rack in a storage room. But maintain individual access in each room, at least for the DirecTV boxes.
> 
> 3) Like to have the ability to access my iTunes Library in the various rooms, as well as Pandora. Also have separate audio zones in the kitchen and back porch. Control via smart phone or iPad.
> 
> 4) some basic lighting control and option, just in the basement home theater room.
> 
> So, any help with configuration ideas, equipment reccomendations, and any other advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My main worries are finding a media server that plays all video formats and will be able to adapt and grow as formats change. And getting a quality home theater experience in the basement room. Eliminating visible wires throughout the home is also important, so networkable equipment is a plus.
> 
> We have had reccomendations for Control4 but I am not sure. Our budget is around 13-15k.
> 
> Hope I can get some help so I make the right decisions. Thanks in advance!



Welcome to Home Theater Shack, great to have you with us :wave:

1) My immediate thought is a flexible blu ray player. The Oppo BDP-93 is considered, by many (myself included), to be one of the finest media servers short of a HTPC. But its NOT a computer so take a look at the supported formats....

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/

2) If you want direct feed to each display and have independent control at each display then, yes, youll need a box for each display. The heart of your system, an AVR or processor, will have multiple inputs that you can relabel for each cable box in each room.

3) No problem, my favorite is Marantz but most all manufactures these days provide multiple zones (both audio and video) and ipad/iphone/ipod support in their higher-end AVRs and processors. My processor of choice...

http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/productdetails.aspx?CatId=AVSeparates&ProductId=AV7005

Since I also have three zones I use a IR repeater system for three separate remotes in the house, my Marantz Sr8002 AVR is older but highly flexible as the heart of a multi zone system. This IR repeater system is cheap, very reliable, and works great distances through multiple walls for controlling the AVR and Oppo. This system allows you to use your original AVR remotes and simply replace one of the batteries with a RF transmitter battery. Only remotes that didnt like my IR/RF system were some URC remotes, otherwise all my original remotes and harmony remotes work flawlessly.

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0

4) I use rope lights from Walmart for the baseboard lighting and remote-controlled in-wall rheostats for the overheads from Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> New to the forum, looking for some guidance so I don't get taken to the cleaners and also get what I am looking for.
> 
> We have set aside a dedicated interior basement room in our new home (17 x 18) for use as a home theater. In that room we will be putting a 3D 1080p projector and a 109 inch screen. Room will be used for movies, DirecTV, and gaming on our XBox 360 w/ Kinect.
> 
> We will also have a flat screen TV wall mounted in our living room and master bedroom.
> 
> Here is what I would like to have the system do.....
> 
> 1) I would like to be able to stream content from my computer or networkable storage device to any of the three rooms with. The ability to play AVI, MKV, MP4 and all other major video formats and codecs with a decent interface. Preferrably able to control the system through smart phone on iPad.
> 
> 2) would like to avoid having the DirecTV boxes and BluRay player iin each room, but have them in a rack in a storage room. But maintain individual access in each room, at least for the DirecTV boxes.
> 
> 3) Like to have the ability to access my iTunes Library in the various rooms, as well as Pandora. Also have separate audio zones in the kitchen and back porch. Control via smart phone or iPad.
> 
> 4) some basic lighting control and option, just in the basement home theater room.
> 
> So, any help with configuration ideas, equipment reccomendations, and any other advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My main worries are finding a media server that plays all video formats and will be able to adapt and grow as formats change. And getting a quality home theater experience in the basement room. Eliminating visible wires throughout the home is also important, so networkable equipment is a plus.
> 
> We have had reccomendations for Control4 but I am not sure. Our budget is around 13-15k.
> 
> Hope I can get some help so I make the right decisions. Thanks in advance!


Hello,
Given your budget and goals, it really might be best to go with a local AV Store specializing in Custom Installations. In truth, most AV Stores have gone this direction already due to not being able to keep up with the Neweggs of the World in terms of selling Separate AV Components.

It really seems something like a Crestron System Interface is what is going to be needed as I do not know of many.any AVR/SSP's that offer more than 3 independent Zones and usually only Zone 1 can offer Audio and Video diverted from the AVR or SSP/Outboard Amplifier Combo.

Where you could save a fortune and get better gear would be if we helped you pick out gear from various sources and have the CI just do the Installation. Most CI Stores sell all gear at full MSRP and charge a bloody fortune for Cabling. We can really help you there in spending far less on Cabling and instead putting it towards Speakers, Projector Quality, etc. These make a far bigger impact. 

I would call around to see which Custom Installation Stores are fine with you supplying the equipment. They will no doubt tell you that what they offer is superior, but 98% of it is about making as much money as possible.

We are here for whatever we can do to help. I would also recommend checking out the $5000 HT Build Thread that Member Clueless in OK started.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lv2pitch

Thanks for the quick responses.....

We have had three different companies make proposals to us for a custom installation, and there is little-to-no common ground between any of them, so that is what got my head spinning. 

I would be thrilled to buy my own components ask love researching this kind of stuff. But obviously we have a new home, and want the installation to be first rate. I am certainly open to suggestions on how to handle this maneuver, as I agree 100% that we would end up with the most band for our buck. The biggest issue for me is being able to access the various video formats I have on my computer, either through a NAS or some central media player. I am not so worried about having a BluRay player in each room if I have the server functionality, if that makes sense.

There installer we liked the best has recommended Speakercraft speakers (in-wall) with a JVC DLA-X30 projector, and a Pioneer Elite VSX-50 receiver. In addition to Pioneer Elite BDP-41FD BluRay player.

He is using Control 4 to work the automation and whole-home audio / video.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If you could list the prices listed for the Pioneer Elite equipment, that would help to gauge what kind of discount if any is being offered. Control4 is quite good, but I do personally prefer Crestron. Speakercraft is very popular in CI circles and is a very high profit margin Speaker for these places. There are far better In Walls out there.

If you could have them Email the Proposal so that you could Cut and Paste it, we can go over the entire thing. The AVR is pretty low on the Pioneer Elite totem pole and Blu Ray Players like the OPPO BDP-93 are so much better while costing probably the same if not less than the Elite BDP they are speccing.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Also, devices like the Popcorn Hour Media Server and Kaleidoscope's Media Server could meet your needs. Both Companies are under attack by the Movie Industry as they can circumvent Blu-Ray encryption. This is an area where I really do not have a great deal of latitude to write about here, but do recommend checking them out. Also, the OPPO BDP-93 can playback ISO Files provided it has not had the most recent Firmware Update. This is a very popular way to view BD's from a Computer or External Hard Drive.
J


----------



## lv2pitch

I am going to try to attach the PDF file of the proposal. Any thoughts or feedback is welcome.


----------



## lv2pitch

What are ball park prices on the Kaleidoscope and Popcorn Hour servers? 

The Control 4 server does not handle MKV files, which seems rather silly for something intended to be used with and high-end home theater system.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As expected, they are charging you full MSRP. The VSX-50 can be found for around $350 compared to $599 and the Elite BDP can be found for well under $200 where they are quoting you $399. You can literally save thousands or get much higher level gear for the same price if not less. Given most CI's charge around $100 an Hour for Labor, I would imagine they would still gladly do it if you supplied the gear.

Also, I really like the Sony SXRD Projector I recommended on the Thread I referred to far better than the JVC. The Model is the Sony VPL-HW30ES and it has won numerous Awards and is simply fantastic. Here is one of the Reviews of the Sony: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector
It retails for around $4000, but you can get it from Amazon for $200 less that the $3500 quoted for the JVC (again at full MSRP) 

The Speakercraft stuff really has me turned off. Given how low the prices are from them, imagine the quality of the Speakers compared to other In Wall Speakers.
J


----------



## lv2pitch

Great feedback. I am going to read about that Sony projector.

What would you recommend for in-walls? I am actually thinking we could do pole or floor mounted front speakers and exposed sub-woofers with just the surround speakers as in-walls. Do you have thoughts or recommendations on that?

I apologize if any of these questions are silly. I really like the Popcorn Hour interface, and there Kaleidoscope functionality seems fantastic.


----------



## Jungle Jack

The Popcorn Hour Media Server can be found for under $200. The Kaleidoscape (forgot it is scape and not scope) is far more expensive. One of my best friends who actually works at an AV Store specializing in exactly what you are considering swears by the Popcorn Hour Server.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> Great feedback. I am going to read about that Sony projector.
> 
> What would you recommend for in-walls? I am actually thinking we could do pole or floor mounted front speakers and exposed sub-woofers with just the surround speakers as in-walls. Do you have thoughts or recommendations on that?
> 
> I apologize if any of these questions are silly. I really like the Popcorn Hour interface, and there Kaleidoscope functionality seems fantastic.


Now we are getting somewhere. Check out this Thread as it has some great info:http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...home-theater-recommendations-5000-budget.html

Floorstanding Speakers setup behind the Screen would sound so much better than In Walls. I am really fond of Paradigm, PSB, Revel, Klipsch and many others. I would definitely consider the HSU Research VTF-2 MKV Subwoofer I recommended on the other Thread. Simply an awesome value and you could put one or two behind the Screen and get room filling Bass. I would go and listen to some Speakers to get an idea of what you like. However, any of the Brands mentioned simply slay Speakercraft. Newegg has some absurd prices on Speakers and the Klipsch Icons at $199 a Pair ($599 MSRP) are an unbelievable value for instance.

The K-Scape GUI is quite slick, but it does not come cheaply. I would focus on your primary HT first and foremost. However, I certainly understand wanting to get it all done at once. 
J


----------



## lv2pitch

I am almost positive this is a really stupid question, but here goes...

When you say speakers and sub-woofer behind the screen, can you explain what you mean by that. what I am picturing can't be right.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There are many Screens that are "Acoustically Transparent". While I am not sure it is completely transparent, you would setup the Speakers behind the Screen. It is exactly how Commercial Movie Theaters do it. Albeit they use giant Horn Based Speakers in Custom Enclosures (usually) You just need to have the Screen setup a couple of feet out from the Back Wall and can use Baffling to even make it where you cannot see the Speakers.
J


----------



## lv2pitch

So, your recommendation is to tell the installer we are purchasing much of the equipment ourselves.

That being said, here is what I am thinking (anything that is blank I would love some suggestions.

Networkable Blu Ray Player - Oppo BDP-93
Projector - either the Sony or JVC
Media Server - Popcorn AC-300
A/V Receiver (networkable) - ????
Front / Center Speakers - ???
Subwoofers - ????
In-Wall Rear Speakers - ????

A/V Distribution & Control (Whole Home) - Control 4


Any recommendations for racks and surge protection? I think the ones in their proposal are way overpriced.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello.
BDP: Definitely the BDP-93
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR1009: http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=item&id=ONKTXNR1009
This link is for a B-Stock or Refurbished AVR, but Accessories4less is a Company many of us have used here and they offer both fantastic deals and Customer Service. I have actually been to their physical location several times as they are in Orlando and think the world of them. Every AVR I have seen from them looks brand new. Only downside is 1 year less of Factory Warranty, but you can go to Shoponkyo.com and get 2 additional years for $64 and it is identical to the Factory Warranty as opposed to 3rd Party Warranties.
I would recommend the TX-NR809, but the 1009 offers 9 Channels of Amplification and you can purpose 2 Channels to Zone 1 and it did fantastic when Bench Tested.
Here is the Bench Test:http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr1009-92-channel-network-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures
Note that the vast majority of AVR's rated at 100 Wattsx7 usually only output around 30-40 Watts into 5/7 Channels.
Front Speakers: PSB GT1 ($1999 MSRP) DMC is an Authorized Dealer and is selling them for $699 a Pair. Here is the link:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm It is about 1/4 down the page.
Center Channel: PSB Image C5 $399 same link. DMC offers package deals so they will work with you and perhaps you can get an ever bigger CC.
Subwoofer: HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html I would get two of them. If you can afford it, the VTF-15H is even better and has a more attractive Industrial Design:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html
Here is a Review of the VTF-15H:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-hsu-research-vtf-15h-subwoofer
Like the Projector, the VTF-15H is a Sound & Vision Magazine Editors Choice Winner and did amazing on the Test Bench. Would still get 2.
In Wall Surrounds: PSB M6X6.1 (MSRP $399 Each) DMC is selling them for $199 a Pair. Again, considering you would be getting a 5.0 Package, they would work with you and lower the price. Just smokes the Speakercrafts. PSB Founder Paul Barton is one of the most gifted Speaker Designers out there.
Here is a Review of the GT1:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/psb-g-design-home-theater-speaker-system

This would make for a fantastic sounding HT and would be purchased from Authorized Dealers so no worries about Warranty Support. Each product represents huge value. If averse to purchase a B-Stock AVR, you can get the Onkyo TX-NR809 for $699 from One Call. The 1009 can also be found there, but costs $550 more than from Accessories4less.


----------



## ALMFamily

+1

I splurged and bought the Oppo 93 and I cannot say enough good things about it - amazing picture quality.

As far as PSB speakers, I had an opportunity to audition a couple different PSB towers offerings and came away very impressed - for quite a while, the Synchrony One was at the top of my list. At those prices, you would be getting some amazing speakers.

As far as the AVR, I was all set to buy my 809 from A4L until Jack posted that Newegg was running a deal that was a bit less than A4L and included the extra warranty.

If you are able to put all this together, I truly think you would be pleased and set for years to come.


----------



## lv2pitch

So, with all that being said, do you think I am going to be able to make my 10-13k budget including installation and the other rooms if I bargain hunt for some flat screens?


----------



## Jungle Jack

I would think so. I suppose the trick is to match up the Labor Quote with the Gear Total. However, at least with the gear I recommended, it was quite close to the PDF. Obviously. the size of the Panels will be a major factor.
All I can say is what we are proposing is of such higher quality that it is not even funny.


----------



## lv2pitch

I completely agree on the quality improvement with the suggested equipment. I just wanted to make sure I am still on track to stay within budget. 

I am just worried about finding a quality installer who is willing to let me pick the equipment myself. I don't want a great system installed like . And I lack any of the skill to do that part of the gig.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Again, considering what they charge in Labor, I really think someone will do it. If you have not yet contacted another CI Store, I would go that direction and just tell them you are an AV Enthusiast and already have the equipment. That way. there will be no hard feelings from a Salesmen putting in the time to put together a Proposal, Considering the Economy, I am quite confident it will not be an issue. It is just many of the places you have already contacted will do the hard sell claiming what they are recommending is far superior, more suitable, blah, blah, blah.. Especially when they are quoting you gear at absolute full MSRP.


----------



## lv2pitch

Did you have any suggestions for racks or surge protection? That is $1400 of is proposal that I would love to be able to bring down.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am quite fond of Salamander. They make quality, reasonably priced Stands. Sanus also offers the same. Going slightly more expensive, BDI makes fantastic Stands that are built to last. I got a BDI Deploy Max Stand for $28 due to the Wholesalers leaving off a zero when Sound Advice (part of the Tweeter/HiFi Buys Chain) was going Out of Business. It is a $600 Stand that is rarely if ever discounted. 

The point to that tangent is that I was truly blown away at the Build Quality compared to Sanus and Salamander. While both would be just fine, BDI is pretty special. I would check out Racksandstands.Com and check out the various Brands. I am not sure of how you were planning on displaying your HT Gear. That is if you are planning to have it hidden or in plain sight,
J


----------



## Jungle Jack

Actually. it is not Racksandstands.com. Check out Standsonline.Com.


----------



## lv2pitch

The plan at the moment was to keep as much out of sight as possible. We have pets and wires do not do well when exposed.


----------



## Jungle Jack

With that being the case, things like ventilation take on an added importance. Especially for the AVR, If placing it in a Closet, make sure there are Fans or ideally an AC Vent.


----------



## lv2pitch

Small update. I gave the updated equipment list to a different installer and told him my budget. Hopefully he can get it to work. I did some quick calculations and it might be hard to get to 13K, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> Small update. I gave the updated equipment list to a different installer and told him my budget. Hopefully he can get it to work. I did some quick calculations and it might be hard to get to 13K, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Hello,
That is great to hear. Truly any of the recommended components are of such a higher quality. Especially the PSB's as opposed to the Speakercrafts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lv2pitch

Any thoughts on Yamaha RX a-2010 or Paradigm LCR speakers?


----------



## tekmodo

lv2pitch said:


> Any thoughts on Yamaha RX a-2010 or Paradigm LCR speakers?


Paradigm is a great product offering the best bang for buck out there, I would look past trying to screw out the cheapest price and find a reputable dealer who will be there in the long run to support you when needed


----------



## phreak

I absolutely love Paradigm and highly recommend them. If you need a LCR the Paradigm's are great value. If you don't NEED LCR, the PSB JJ recommended are a better sounding option than on-walls at 3x the cost, and he found some amazing pricing.


----------



## lv2pitch

tekmodo said:


> Paradigm is a great product offering the best bang for buck out there, I would look past trying to screw out the cheapest price and find a reputable dealer who will be there in the long run to support you when needed


I am not trying to save money at all costs, but if you have ever built a home you will know how quickly budgets can get out of control. I am simply trying to find the most cost effective way to get the system we will enjoy and not have to worry about. I have to consider many things like the quality of the install, the components, and how it meeds the needs and ways we will use the system. I don't want to rip-off anybody. That is why I am here trying to get information from people who know far more than myself so I can make an intelligent decision.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> I am not trying to save money at all costs, but if you have ever built a home you will know how quickly budgets can get out of control. I am simply trying to find the most cost effective way to get the system we will enjoy and not have to worry about. I have to consider many things like the quality of the install, the components, and how it meeds the needs and ways we will use the system. I don't want to rip-off anybody. That is why I am here trying to get information from people who know far more than myself so I can make an intelligent decision.


Hello,
That is just it. The PSB's are quite comparable to Paradigm, but DMC has them for some truly insane discounts while at the same being an Authorized Dealer. Especially the GT1's for $1400 off of their MSRP. Mind you PSB's at MSRP offer fantastic value. The In Wall's likewise are being offered for a tremendous discount.

I truly believe what is being proposed is right at the razor's edge of the value to performance ratio, Coupled with Subwoofers like HSU, you are getting a Speaker System comparable to one costing close to $10,000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Driver_King

Okay. I'm here to throw you off track.  I would like to give you my professional opinion on the in-wall speakers. I recently did a whole house Monoprice/Onkyo setup for a client. In the main theater, I planned out a 9.1 system (although I did recommend 9.2, it ended up working out well). The front three speakers are Monoprice 8" 3-way in-walls. The remaining six speakers are the 8" 2-way(15 degree angle) in-ceiling speakers from Monoprice in a circular pattern around the four theater chair setup in the center of the theater (wide/height speakers, surround back surround). I had a custom dual 17.7hz tuned 15" Elemental Designs subwoofer designed to be installed in plain sight while being enclosed within a wood cabinet/wine rack configuration (may post pictures later). I used an Onkyo TX-NR3008 and had an installer use the Universal remote control he was used to programming. Let me tell you, the Onkyo coupled with the Monoprice speakers is pure bliss. The Audyssey MultEQ XT32 makes all the difference without a doubt and no exaggeration. I had a mirror setup upstairs in the master bedroom (with a 12" subwoofer and no wides, however) and the Onkyo receiver, although it has MultEQ XT, it was clearly noticeable how much of an improvement in overall clarity and detail of the sound the thousands of additional filters the XT32 revision provides. I can confidently say that you would have to spend many times more money to get a debatable improvement in sound quality from an AVR. I did test the speakers at reference levels (0.0dB on the receiver, confirmed by a Radioshack Digital SPL meter) and the Monoprice speakers offer an unbeatable performance by effortlessly performing beyond expectations and exceeding volumes most people would not endure for an entire movie/album. I would recommend the new Onkyo TX-NR818 or 3009, depending on your bottom-line budget and needs. Both offer MultEQ XT32, the most undersold feature of the newer Onkyo/Integra and Denon receivers. Anyways, that is what I did and what I would do again if I had the opportunity.:T


----------



## lv2pitch

It's been a busy week of comparing and getting different options from a couple different installers, plus weighing all the great information I have received on here. But I think I have found a plan that accomplishes all my goals within my budget. Would love to hear some thoughts on my final configuration.

Projector - Sony VPL-HW30EAS 1080P 3D
Screen - Vutec Vu-Easy 110" 
Receivers - two Yamaha RX-A810 - each one powering two rooms
Front & Center speakers in HT - Paradigm cinema 330 on wall
Rear surround - Paradigm CS-LCR in wall
Subwoofer - Paradigm Ultracube 10
BluRay Player -Oppo BDP - 93
Media Server - Popcorn Hour C-300 ( with 1TB hd installed)
Gaming - XBox360 w/ Kinect

Control System -iRule pro with dual CE Labs HA2-3 HDMI 1-2 HDMI distribution amps 

Rack - RE-27 Rack mount with built in cooling fan
Power Conditioner - Furman M-8X2 Rack mount Surge protector/line

Speakers for living room & master bedroom - paradigm CS-160 in wall
Speakers for Outdoor Porch - Paradigm Stylus 270 (pair)
Volume control for kitchen and porch - Niles VCS100K Impedence Matching Volume Control 

Plus the installer is known for his quality and attention to detail. Has been around a long time and is using quality cabling materials and was able to keep us under our 15k ceiling while serving audio and video to all the rooms we wanted. I am pretty happy, but as I said would love feedback from the forum.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Looks like a fine plan. I will say that Paradigm's Cinema Series is pretty Entry Level compared to the PSB GT1. In addition, the Ultracube 10 does not come close to the VTF-15 or VTF-2 for that matter. 

I do appreciate wanting to have the CI Shop being on your side and this will be a great deal better than your original proposals. Good luck and I hope it makes you quite happy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

One last thing. I did want to show you the difference in power between the Yamaha and Onkyo. And this Yamaha is actually one Series higher than the 810 as I could not find Bench Tests on the 810.

For the Yamaha:
"Two channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.9 watts 
1% distortion at 133.9 watts

Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.5 watts 
1% distortion at 65.3 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 52.5 watts 
1% distortion at 63.0 watts"

For the 1009

"Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.5 watts 
1% distortion at 131.2 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 86.1 watts 
1% distortion at 100.6 watts
This graph shows that the TX-NR1009’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 145.7 watts and 1 percent distortion at 179.5 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 218.1 watts and 1 percent distortion at 250.4 watts.

That is a pretty massive difference, but if not wanting to play at super high levels, it will not be as much of an issue. Also, the Onkyo uses a Room EQ which is especially good at EQ on the Subwoofer Channel whereas the Yamaha does not apply EQ below around 50hz.


----------



## lv2pitch

Does the fact that I am using two Yamaha's to power four rooms independently not make sense? It seemed like a more cost efficient and more expandable system. I might be wrong.

Obviously I appreciate your feedback, it had a tremendous impact on my selections getting to this point.

I did do a good amount or research on the cinema 330's and really enjoyed the way they sounded along with the subwoofer. It seems they are a generally well reviewed speaker in that price range.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I suppose the thing is you can get a $2000 Speaker for $600 a Pair in the GT1's. They are truly in a different class. Also, you can place them to the side of the Screen as well as behind it. I would definitely place the Center Channel behind the Screen. I really like Paradigm. Moreover, the Cinema Series is slotted on the Entry Level in Paradigms lineup. Also, Paradigm is rarely if ever discounted. Just look at the difference in Frequency Response between the GT1 and the Cinema 330.

As for dual AVR's, I would use dual Onkyo TX-NR809's (available for $699 from 1 Call) instead of the Yamaha. Not only is it far cheaper and way more powerful, but it uses the HQV Vida Video Processor that is actually used in Yamaha's Flagship AVR the A3010. Even better the Onkyo not only uses the Vida but adds the Marvell Qdeo Processor. I just think it is a far better AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Also, I wish you could audition the HSU's. However, I would highly recommend reading the reviews for the HSU that I linked to and doing a simple Google Search for the 2 HSU Research Models recommended. Internet Direct Subwoofer Companies simply offer an amazing amount more performance for the Dollar due to their Business Model.


----------



## lv2pitch

Thanks again for the feedback. It is a bit of a tricky balance. I have looked at the internet prices for many of the items my installer proposed. On some he is taking no mark-up at all over the prices I could get the items for. And on others his mark-up is not significant (certainly as compared to the previous proposal I posted). 

So, I want to work with the installer and realize he has to make money on this as well. At this point he has been great with going away from the lines he usually sells to meet my requests. I am wary of pushing too hard. I think I could find better ways to do many parts of the theater, and that quest might drive me insane and the installer to run for the hills.

Unless anyone really sees some fatal flaws from a quality point of view in the system I described above, I am leaning toward being happy that the system came in under budget and that the installer is able to feel good about the job and will give his best effort. Make sense?


----------



## Driver_King

I can say pretty confidently that you can do far better with another brand of in-wall speakers. On the previous page, I wrote a pretty detailed response about my experience with Monoprice in-walls. Furthermore, the Onkyo TX-NR818 or TX-NR5009 would provide reference level power with unrivaled EQ capability with Audyssey MultEQ XT32. Going with Yamaha is not really in your best interest when it comes to overall sound quality, networking capabilities, features, inputs, video processing, DAC, value, etc. If you feel uncomfortable with Monoprice, for whatever reason, Emotiva's in walls should also blow away the in-walls you are considering. As for a subwoofer, a single 10" really is not enough for a large room, or even small theater for that matter. I have a dual 18" subwoofer and 12" subwoofer in my 12' by 16' bedroom and I can tell you from experience, a 10" will not cut it if you want to listen at anywhere near reference levels. The Sony seems to be a good projector but ProjectorReviews.com recently reviewed Epson's Home Cinema 5010 3D projector and said it had "impressively sharper" picture than the JVC RS45 he was reviewing at the time and the brightest "by far" 3D picture than any of the projectors he has seen period. Not to mention it is $400 less than the Sony as it is on sale from $3k.


----------



## Driver_King

One more thing, the Niles controllers are the ones the previous contractor my client planned on before I decided to completely revamp the plan for my client. $90 is way too much for what the ones at Monoprice can do for $15. I kid you not they do the same job as the Niles and with no loss of quality.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. It is a bit of a tricky balance. I have looked at the internet prices for many of the items my installer proposed. On some he is taking no mark-up at all over the prices I could get the items for. And on others his mark-up is not significant (certainly as compared to the previous proposal I posted).
> 
> So, I want to work with the installer and realize he has to make money on this as well. At this point he has been great with going away from the lines he usually sells to meet my requests. I am wary of pushing too hard. I think I could find better ways to do many parts of the theater, and that quest might drive me insane and the installer to run for the hills.
> 
> Unless anyone really sees some fatal flaws from a quality point of view in the system I described above, I am leaning toward being happy that the system came in under budget and that the installer is able to feel good about the job and will give his best effort. Make sense?


Due to the amount they charge you in Labor, they are not going out of business. Many Posts ago, I pointed out they would frown upon you having your own equipment, but believe me if you already owned the equipment and moved to a new town or even houses with a preexisting AV Gear, very few if any CI Stores would turn down the business.

I understand when the Salesmen gives you the impression that if you do not buy most of the gear from them they are losing money, but it is simply a sales ploy. Do whatever you deem best, but as we have no Storefront, or any sort of financial inducement to advise you as we have know we are solely concerned about helping you get the best HT for your budget, Sadly, using Paradigm Cinema Series compared to PSB GT Series and PSB In Walls that MSRP for $400 Each but are On Sale for $199 a Pair are simply in another league,. And this is saying nothing of the difference between going with HSU Research as opposed to a Paradigm Subwoofer.


----------



## Driver_King

I couldn't agree more with the above post. Change the contractor's plans as you see fit. Don't worry about the contractor. He is still going to make a killing installing and programming everything. Remember that what we're suggesting is in the best interest of you and not the contractor. See my post about the volume controller to get an idea about markup. In the end, you have to live with what is installed in your home and should make the decisions that make the most sense for you.


----------



## phreak

I would echo the others recommendation to drop the Yamaha's and purchase Onkyo from somewhere like Accessories4Less. I would expect the Cinema 330 to serve you well if you are looking for sane volume levels (based on my 3 years with Cinema110's in my living room), but if you want to deafen people in a large room the PSB is more up to the task. I am a fan of some Paradigm subs, notable the PW2200 (discontinued) and Sub12 (overpriced but incredible nonetheless). The current crop of entry to mid grade offerings have failed to impress me. As long as you get a receiver with Audyssey XT32 (which does a great job with sub eq) you would be far better served with something from HSU or one of JJ's other suggestions. 
Don't be afraid to source equipment from somewhere other than your installer. Yes, they will make less total profit. But remember that their profit margin won't go down. If anything, the labor and wiring are their biggest profit margins. And Onkyo/HSU are your biggest opportunities to cut costs and raise quality at the same time.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I used to own a PW-2200 and truly think it is a classic. Truly believe it to be one of the best value/performance Subwoofers to ever come from a Speaker Company with a traditional business model as opposed to Internet Direct.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lv2pitch

I am considering the receiver issue and see what I can do. 

Neither the Yamaha or Onkyo apparently does two zones of HDMI, so either way I need a matrix switcher. Any recommendations for a quality one that works and does not break the bank?


----------



## Pinchgrip

Soffit mounted surround speakers are a great idea


----------



## Driver_King

lv2pitch said:


> Neither the Yamaha or Onkyo apparently does two zones of HDMI, so either way I need a matrix switcher. Any recommendations for a quality one that works and does not break the bank?


Pick your poison.


----------



## Jungle Jack

I believe Denon offers Zone 2 HDMI Functionality if that is a dealbreaker. Accessories4less sells them as well.


----------



## lv2pitch

So I have seen HDMI4x2 matrix switchers for as little as $60 and as much as $1550. Can somebody explain the disparity? What should I be looking for, or looking to avoid?


----------



## Driver_King

Should be just like $15 speaker wire vs. $15,000 speaker wire. Get this.


----------



## lv2pitch

Ok Jack, you won!

I just ordered from DMC the following speakers system:

FRONTS - Pair - PSB GT1

CENTER - PSB Platinum C2

SURROUNDS - Pair - PSB M6X1

All for approx. $1700 including shipping

David from DMC was great to work with just as you said. Will make sure to spread the word, seems like a great place.

Working on the sub now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I hope this does not come off as arrogant, but it truly was you that won. Don't get me wrong the Cinema Series is nice, but the GT1's are simply in another class. It just so happens DMC is selling them for $1400 off the MSRP.
And PSB's In Wall's are fantastic. I highly recommend just doing a Google Search of Paul Barton as he really is an amazing Speaker Designer and truly considered on of the finest of this generation.

Again, I truly am your advocate. We have no relationship with DMC, PSB, Onkyo, etc.. What really makes this Forum special is that most AV Forums will not allow you to discuss prices below MSRP due to them having Storefronts. Whereas we are all about helping our Members get the best possible deals. The one thing I will not do is recommend a Dealer that is not an Authorized Dealer as you never know when you might need Warranty Service and AV Companies will simply not cover components not purchased from Authorized Dealers.

I really think you are going to be beyond impressed with your HT. I do hope you end up with the HSU Research Subwoofers, but the Paradigms are quite nice. However, I do think the HSU offers amazing value and performance,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lv2pitch

Jack,

The "you won" comment was meant entirely tongue-in-cheek. I have sincerely appreciated all the feedback and advice given on this forum. Obviously I took all the advice received and did my own research and looked around. 

That said I did also go with the HSU VTF-2 MK4 subwoofer. It was also on sale, so it was a good investment for the money. 

I ended up with a great system and saved $400 over the Paradigm system including shipping. And for that I thank you!

The only place where I went another direction was in staying with the Yamaha AVR. I read a lot about the Onkyo's and the reliability issues (although not nearly as severe with the newer models) caused me to back away. The Yamaha A810 might not be as feature rich, but it is rock-solid reliable from everything I have read, and that peace-of-mind was important to me as the heart of my system.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> Jack,
> 
> The "you won" comment was meant entirely tongue-in-cheek. I have sincerely appreciated all the feedback and advice given on this forum. Obviously I took all the advice received and did my own research and looked around.
> 
> That said I did also go with the HSU VTF-2 MK4 subwoofer. It was also on sale, so it was a good investment for the money.
> 
> I ended up with a great system and saved $400 over the Paradigm system including shipping. And for that I thank you!
> 
> The only place where I went another direction was in staying with the Yamaha AVR. I read a lot about the Onkyo's and the reliability issues (although not nearly as severe with the newer models) caused me to back away. The Yamaha A810 might not be as feature rich, but it is rock-solid reliable from everything I have read, and that peace-of-mind was important to me as the heart of my system.


Hello,
Yamaha makes an excellent AVR. My only issue with them is the Bench Tested Output Power, but the HSU's will take a great deal of strain off the AVR. I know you were kidding around amigo and I cannot possibly convey how happy I am for you.
All the best,
J


----------



## lv2pitch

I am also thrilled by the results of my equipment search. I think I have made good use of my budget. Obviously if I had unlimited funds I might have made some very different choices, but that is not reality. I also think my installer is invested in the project and will make sure that iris working as well as it can. He is a quality guy who I think wants the best system possible for me as well.

This forum, although overwhelming at times, has been incredibly helpful. Hopefully the HSU sub will be powerful enough to deliver good bass to my 17 x 18 room. I wish I could afford two, but that is not in the cards at the moment.

My only anxiety left is configuring the system, and getting all three rooms of video and five rooms of audio working well with the iRule equipment. But I have faith that it will all look and sound great.


----------



## lv2pitch

Just an update. All my speakers have arrived. The PSB GT1's look amazing and the platinum C2 center channel is an impressive looking (and large) center channel. I also got the PSB in-wall surrounds? All from DMC. They gave some really solid advice, and didn't just try to get me to spend the most money.

The VTF-2 mk4 subwoofer also looks great.

I am so tempted to hook them up to my current system, but I am going to wait until the new house is built and enjoy the experience in a true HT environment. But the suspense and anticipation is killing me. Looking at all those boxes in my office each day is torture.

Thanks again for all the advice and for pointing me to DMC.


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats on excellent choices - when I was going through my speaker oddessey, PSB really impressed me as well.

As far as not setting them up, I would say go for it. I set up a little area so that I could make sure all the equipment I purchased was working as intended while I continue to build my dedicated HT. Also, my boys and I will periodically watch a movie just shown on a white wall - it has really helped them to get as excited as me to get the HT done.


----------



## phreak

2 years ago I stacked boxes in a corner expecting construction to last just a few more weeks. I stared at those boxes for 4 months. A very long 4 months. When I moved int my current house I set up right away in a basement room with concrete floor. Enjoyed it for 6 months. This week I tore everything down, stripped the room. Carpet installation tomorrow, set back up the day after.


----------



## lv2pitch

you guys, now I am pondering a sneak preview.

Trying to resist temptation.


----------



## lv2pitch

A little off topic, but hoping someone can help.

I am looking for two pairs of outdoor speakers to run off one of my Yamaha receivers.one pair for the garage / driveway and one pair for our covered back porch / deck.

Not trying to break the bank, but want something does not sound like tin cans either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Could you please elaborate a bit more on a ball park range of what you feel comfortable spending per pair on these Speakers? It is just that there are great variations on what one would deem "breaking the bank" and it will greatly assist us recommending the best Outdoor Speakers possible.
Cheers,
J


----------



## lv2pitch

I don't have a set price in mind. Our installer is recommending some that are around $300 per pair. They are paradigms. I will be listening to mostly rock music outdoors. I know bass is an issue with any outdoor speakers, but I want to do the best I can.


----------



## diypartner

1) I would like to be able to stream content from my computer or networkable storage device to any of the three rooms with. The ability to play AVI, MKV, MP4 and all other major video formats and codecs with a decent interface. Preferrably able to control the system through smart phone on iPad.

Read more: New Home Construction - need advice - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## ALMFamily

diypartner said:


> 1) I would like to be able to stream content from my computer or networkable storage device to any of the three rooms with. The ability to play AVI, MKV, MP4 and all other major video formats and codecs with a decent interface. Preferrably able to control the system through smart phone on iPad.
> 
> Read more: New Home Construction - need advice - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


If you could, please start a new thread as your question is off topic for the OP's question / direction.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> I don't have a set price in mind. Our installer is recommending some that are around $300 per pair. They are paradigms. I will be listening to mostly rock music outdoors. I know bass is an issue with any outdoor speakers, but I want to do the best I can.


Paradigm makes a quality product and is heads and tails above what many CI's recommend. DMC-Electronics currently has a killer deal on PSB In Walls at 50% off as well.


----------



## lv2pitch

So, the foundation is in for the house so things are getting closer. Hoping to maybe be completed by the end of October.

That said, I have a couple questions as I ponder my final setup. 

#1 - My current set-up is 6.1 and I am using Mirage Omnisat's as my surround speakers. My new theater is currently planned to be a 5.1 with my PSB in walls for the surround channels. So, would it be worth it to use two of the omnisats for 2 additional rear surrounds to make the setup a 7.1 system?

#2 I have read many people saying for a room my size (18x19) that I really need two subwoofers. I purchased the HSU VTF-2 already. I cannot afford another at the moment. So, would it be worth it to use my current Onkyo SKW-200 in conjunction with the HSU to supplement by placing it in a secondary (not ideal) position, like near the back wall? Or would this not be useful and cause too many problems?

I will post some pictures of the theater as the construction moves forward. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> So, the foundation is in for the house so things are getting closer. Hoping to maybe be completed by the end of October.
> 
> That said, I have a couple questions as I ponder my final setup.
> 
> #1 - My current set-up is 6.1 and I am using Mirage Omnisat's as my surround speakers. My new theater is currently planned to be a 5.1 with my PSB in walls for the surround channels. So, would it be worth it to use two of the omnisats for 2 additional rear surrounds to make the setup a 7.1 system?
> 
> #2 I have read many people saying for a room my size (18x19) that I really need two subwoofers. I purchased the HSU VTF-2 already. I cannot afford another at the moment. So, would it be worth it to use my current Onkyo SKW-200 in conjunction with the HSU to supplement by placing it in a secondary (not ideal) position, like near the back wall? Or would this not be useful and cause too many problems?
> 
> I will post some pictures of the theater as the construction moves forward.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hello,
While I have never been that impressed with Surround Back Left/Right Speakers, I do think adding Audyssey DSX Height/Width Channels is worthwhile. That being said, if not possible, since you have them might as well connect SBR/SBL's.

In addition, while the Onkyo is not nearly as capable, I would go ahead and connect it for the time being. Truth be told, I would sell both the Subwoofer and Omnisat's to offset an additional VTF-2. All the same. for the time being might as well connect your legacy speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily

lv2pitch said:


> So, the foundation is in for the house so things are getting closer. Hoping to maybe be completed by the end of October.
> 
> That said, I have a couple questions as I ponder my final setup.
> 
> #1 - My current set-up is 6.1 and I am using Mirage Omnisat's as my surround speakers. My new theater is currently planned to be a 5.1 with my PSB in walls for the surround channels. So, would it be worth it to use two of the omnisats for 2 additional rear surrounds to make the setup a 7.1 system?


Personally, I would go with the 7.x configuration as I believe it creates a wider sound field. However, using different speakers for rear surrounds than you are using for side surrounds may not be optimal - they will not be timber matched. Can you do do 2 rear in-wall surrounds?



lv2pitch said:


> #2 I have read many people saying for a room my size (18x19) that I really need two subwoofers. I purchased the HSU VTF-2 already. I cannot afford another at the moment. So, would it be worth it to use my current Onkyo SKW-200 in conjunction with the HSU to supplement by placing it in a secondary (not ideal) position, like near the back wall? Or would this not be useful and cause too many problems?
> 
> I will post some pictures of the theater as the construction moves forward.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


There are really 2 schools of thought on non-matching subs. I personally am not firmly in either camp - I suggest giving it a try and seeing how it sounds to you. Regardless, if you can manage it, wire for the additional location as I agree with the initial suggestion of having 2 subs in that space.


----------



## lv2pitch

I have the PSB in-walls that I have already purchased. Does it make more sense to use them in the rear and the Omnisat speakers for the sides? Or is there another configuration that works?

I will wire for the sub in the back of the room and see how the Onkyo sounds. The ultimate goal will be a second HSU unit in time.


----------



## ALMFamily

lv2pitch said:


> I have the PSB in-walls that I have already purchased. Does it make more sense to use them in the rear and the Omnisat speakers for the sides? Or is there another configuration that works?
> 
> I will wire for the sub in the back of the room and see how the Onkyo sounds. The ultimate goal will be a second HSU unit in time.


IMO, I would either stick with the 5.x or purchase a 2nd set of in-wall PSB for your rears. I am a firm believer in timber matching - which means using speakers from the same manufacturer / speaker line. I do not know how well the Omnisats will match - you could always install them to see what you think and swap them out later if you do not care for the mix. 

As far as wiring for subs, if you are still able, I would run 4 locations for sub connections - one to each corner of the room - to future proof as much as possible.


----------



## lv2pitch

Wiring for 4 subs is a great idea, and easy enough to do...consider it done.

I will give the Omnisats a try and see how they do. I hate to just stick them in a box and spend a couple hundred bucks on new ones if they will do the job. Convincing my wife to spend all the money we spent already for my little fantasy was no easy trick. So I want to be as cost efficient as I can while still creating something worthy of supporting the other pieces of equipment I have already purchased.


----------



## ALMFamily

Completely understandable - I think it is a good idea to wire those spots and give them a try. If you do not like how it sounds, you can always replace them later.

Doing it this way, I would put the Omnis in back.


----------



## lv2pitch

Thanks for all the advice and feedback. I absolutely love this forum. My home theater project would have looked completely different if I had not found this place. It still scares the hell out of me thinking about the install and trying to make sure it is wired and connected appropriately since I know so little about that stuff, other than knowing what it is I am looking to do.

I like my installer, he is a good guy from a reputable company that has been around a long time, but this project is pretty complex. My hope is we will figure it out as we go along wth the construction so it is ready when we move in.

Any thought on other ways of "future-proofing" our house with wiring? Or things I should be looking for during installation to avoid potential problems?


----------



## ALMFamily

When I wired up my space, I allowed for connections for an 11.4 system. Now, there is likely no way I will ever run that many speakers in a 14'x21' room, but I wanted to make sure the option was available as I was building it out.

Also, I ran conduit from my AV closet to my projector location that was large enough to allow me to run 2 HDMI cables as well as CAT-6.

I also ran conduit to my riser location that would allow me to run CAT-6 for a hard network connection, composite cables in case I wanted to connect a Wii, etc. as well as speaker wire for buttkickers.

When I did the electrical, I made sure to install an outlet roughly where I would put a motor for screen curtains should I choose to put them up. I also put 3 dedicated outlets in my AV closet to allow for multiple amps.

While I was at it, I ran speaker wire from my AV closet out to my workshop area (my space is in my basement) to allow for Zone 2 connections.

That is all I can think of for out of the ordinary wiring. If I think of anything more, I will get it posted.


----------



## lv2pitch

I definitely am running a couple conduits to the projector from the AV closet. As far as the number of future speaker locations, I will probably prepare for 9.4 as that is the most I can envision in this space.

We are networking the house so the the AV closet can serve the other two tv's upstairs (master bedroom and living room). And we will have two sets of outdoor speakers as well that should have access to the networks music library. 

Hopefully my installer has a good handle on how to serve the HD video (from satellite box, popcorn hours, and Oppo) to the two other locations. Both in terms of wiring and matrix switches. I am using two AV receivers to give myself more flexibility. And planning to control it all with iRule.

Just trying to make sure I know what to communicate to him so that we are on the same page.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sounds to me you have a pretty good idea of what you want and how to accomplish it TBH - should be an awesome set-up when it is all done!


----------



## lv2pitch

The room is framed and starting to take shape (along with the rest of the house). I have started a construction thread in case anyone is interested in following along.

Thanks again for all the help and guidance. I am sure I will have more questions as we go along.


----------



## lanayapiper

lv2pitch said:


> Great feedback. I am going to read about that Sony projector.
> 
> What would you recommend for in-walls? I am actually thinking we could do pole or floor mounted front speakers and exposed sub-woofers with just the surround speakers as in-walls. Do you have thoughts or recommendations on that?
> 
> I apologize if any of these questions are silly. I really like the Popcorn Hour interface, and there Kaleidoscope functionality seems fantastic.


I'm actually in the process of doing my floor mounted speakers. The subwoofers and the surround speakers are in-walls. What's best to do when floor mounting the speakers? Are there any specific measurements to keep in mind when doing in-walls project?


----------



## lv2pitch

Update, we have had a couple changes as construction of the rest of the house has progressed. Because of duct work for the geothermal system I am going to be doi g a drop ceiling (black acoustic tile) in the main theater room. Although not 100% the look I wanted it will probably sound better and certainly make future upgrades easier.

Also, I have backed off making the whole house fed off of equipment shared in the equipment closet near the dedicated theater room. So, the theater will have its own dedicated equipment consisting of:

XBox 360 w/ Kinect
Oppo BluRay
Popcorn Hour
Lighting Dimmer
Yamaha A820 (networked)

The room will be set up initially as a 7.1 expandable and pre-wired for 9.2.

The living room and master bedroom will now exist on their own with no devices shared. Although it will all still be able to be controlled via iRule.

I decided to separate the units to make the install less complex, cut down long HDMI runs, and avoid needing a matrix switcher. In the end it was more cost effective and less risky approach with mostly the same results.

I should have some new pictures soon.


----------



## lv2pitch

Anyone have an opinion on the Monoprice in wall speakers, specifically the 3 way 6.5 inch model?

I am thinking of adding them to the living room to make it 5.1 right from the get go. They are very reasonable priced and I am not looking for super high end performance. Just some decent sound to go with my LG PA5500 plasma in that room.

Thoughts?


PS- The wiring is all done and the insulation went in today. Dry wall goes on next week, so we should hopefully start making good progress as we head toward the holidays.


----------



## lv2pitch

JJ, any thoughts on HW50 vs the HW30 projector?

From what I have read it seems to be an upgrade in almost every area and comes with a spare lamp. Would love to hear your thoughts.

So, we will be starting painting and priming this week now that the drywall is done. Hopefully we will be completed before Christmas. Starting to get excited.


----------



## Jungle Jack

lv2pitch said:


> JJ, any thoughts on HW50 vs the HW30 projector?
> 
> From what I have read it seems to be an upgrade in almost every area and comes with a spare lamp. Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> So, we will be starting painting and priming this week now that the drywall is done. Hopefully we will be completed before Christmas. Starting to get excited.


Hello,
The VPL-VW50ES would be a great choice as well. It is indeed an upgrade over the 30ES albeit at a higher price. Provided it does not make you have to hold back on speakers and the like, then it is an outstanding PJ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lv2pitch

There will be no compromise on speakers as they are already purchased 

I have the PSB GT1 towers for the fronts. PSB Platinum C2 for the center. And four PSB M6X1 speakers for the surround channels.

The sub is the HSU VTF2 MK4.

I have had this gear sitting in boxes for months now waiting for construction. Knowing I am only less than a month away from being able to hear how it all sounds and how it looks is making me nuts


----------



## phreak

lv2pitch said:


> I have had this gear sitting in boxes for months now waiting for construction. Knowing I am only less than a month away from being able to hear how it all sounds and how it looks is making me nuts


I feel your pain. 2 years ago I bought equipment in August expecting to install it in Sept. I looked at those boxes in my garage until late January. But the wait was worth it.


----------

